# SHAY DAYS 2022: JULY 15 & 16



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Please join the *Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers* (MSSLS) in their celebration of the 182nd anniversary of the birth of Ephraim Shay at *SHAY DAYS, July 15 & 16, 2022 at SHAY PARK *in Harbor Springs, Michigan.

With the lifting of many of the Covid-19 restrictions, we are happy to announce that the SHAY DAYS live steam train event in Harbor Springs, Michigan is a big *GO!! *The steamup is on SHAY PARK which is close to many historic, tourist and recreational venues.

A 45mm gauge live steam layout will be located in Shay Park, about 100 feet south of the newly restored live steam boat *AHA*, which was designed and built by Ephraim Shay as his personal yacht.

If you have a geared locomotive and would like to run at this event, please contact MSSLS at one of the addresses below.

*THE BIG NEWS THIS YEAR IS THAT A 36 TON SHAY LOCOMOTIVE WAS OBTAINED BY THE HISTORICAL SOCIETY FROM STEPHEN F. AUSTIN STATE UNIVERSITY IN TEXAS. THE LOCOMOTIVE HAS BEEN DELIVERED TO MICHIGAN, AND IS IN A PROTECTED WAREHOUSE AND RESTORATION WORK IS UNDER WAY. EARLY THOUGHTS ARE THAT IT WILL JOIN THE AHA AND BE ON DISPLAY AT SHAY PARK!!!!*

Admission is free, but the Harbor Springs Historical Society asks for a donation to help with their continuing restoration of the hexagonal Shay House. The Shay House may be available for self guided tours, however, that will be determined by current restoration work. You can also listen to history talks at the Harbor Springs Historical Society museum, and you can even tour some of the grade of Ephraim Shay's logging railroad, the *HEMLOCK CENTRAL R.R.*

Harbor Springs is located on the shore Lake Michigan on the western side of northern Michigan, near Traverse City, Boyne City and Petoskey. The area is home to many wineries, breweries, restaurants, many beautiful parks and campgrounds, and lots of tourist points of interest.

For more information, see: _HARBORSPRINGSHISTORY.ORG_

For information about operating your live steam shay during Shay Days, contact either Ron Kurtz at: [email protected] or Will Lindley at: [email protected]


----------

